# Replacing Driver in DefTech PF18



## ShangoY (Jul 16, 2009)

I have an old secondhand Def Tech Powerfield 18 that I would like to upgrade. If I don't go the whole DIY route, does anyone have a recommended replacement driver? I read somewhere that the driver was an old Eminence driver with a xmax of something like 4-5mm. Newer drivers have 4 to 10 times more than this, plus better specs all around. I've been on the Parts Express website, but looking at all the "pro" 18 drivers such as Dayton, Eminence, Peavey, etc that are available the price seems awfully high for what seems like very low capability sub. If I was going to spend over $200 I might as well spend a bit more and buy a real sub like a Soundsplinter 15".

Thoughts and suggestions for <$150 if any? 

Shango


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

According to someone who worked for Def Tech it was a cheap stamped-frame Eminence driver with a weak motor. You would be better off investing in a new sub as the the mediocre performance of the mid 1990's Def Tech Powerfield 18 can be out performed today by leaps and bounds.


----------

